# HELP - Cryovac on brisket broken what are my options?



## haoleguy (Jun 24, 2021)

I purchased two frozen choice briskets for 4th of July cook. I placed them in my refrigerator to begin to defrost and then wet age before the cook. One brisket is leaking blood today so  I am looking at recommendations of options.  I don't want to cook the brisket now since the 4th is still weeks ahead. I assume that my option is to refreeze but checking to see what others have done successfully.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2021)

PM 

 chef jimmyj

Al


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 24, 2021)

Jimmy is the man for safety answers. I’ll tell you what I’d do though. I’d likely just wrap it good and freeze it again for a few days. Refreezing meat is safe, it’s just purported to lower the meat quality a little from my understanding.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm a huge fan of wet aging, but I only buy when I know the kill date and in my opinion if the cryo is punctured I would not wet age at all.  Slip it back in the freezer and slow thaw days before you cook it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2021)

These guys have given sound advice...
Refreezing meat causes large ice crystals to form. These can cause some moisture loss, Leaching, when the meat thaws but, with Tough Cuts like Brisket, the ice crystals can Tenderize the meat a bit. The Brisket will be fine...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 24, 2021)

Many guys smoke meat, freeze, and reheat using sous vide or just in a pot of water and say it's just as good if not better than the day it came off the smoker. Since you have 2 briskets maybe try it both ways if you have time. Smoke one now and the other for the 4th and let us know which one you like best.

Ryan


----------



## haoleguy (Jun 24, 2021)

I am going to wrap and refreeze the one that is leaking and let the second brisket wet age as normal. I will inject the one I refreeze with wagyu beef tallow. I wanted to run a test smoke using the tallow on one anyway and figure it will be a good test. Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 24, 2021)

If you have room in the fridge why not dry age it?
Me, I'd hit it with kosher salt and let it ride on a cookie cooling rack inside a catch tray.


----------



## haoleguy (Jun 24, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> If you have room in the fridge why not dry age it?
> Me, I'd hit it with kosher salt and let it ride on a cookie cooling rack inside a catch tray.


To be honest I hadn't thought of that option for brisket.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 24, 2021)

haoleguy said:


> I am going to wrap and refreeze the one that is leaking and let the second brisket wet age as normal. I will inject the one I refreeze with wagyu beef tallow. I wanted to run a test smoke using the tallow on one anyway and figure it will be a good test. Thanks for your recommendations.



Hi there and welcome!

Yeah you will do well to just wrap and refreeze.
You can then simply defrost, season, and smoke.

Briskets come out amazingly with little prep and babying.  I make outstanding brisket all the time.
Everyone I do is literally:

Pull from fridge and cut out of bag
Trim
Season (Salt, Pepper, Onion, Garlic)
Smoke naked until temp probe tells me to check for tenderness (no foil, no spritz, no mop, no injection, no marinades)
Pull when tender, tightly double wrap in foil, tightly wrap in 3 bath towels, and set on the counter
4 hours later, unwrap, slice, serve, pigout!!! 
So you see how simple I go.  This means that as long as you minimally do what I mention then you have the fundamentals of making an amazing brisket covered.  Everything else is extra. 

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2021)

If you INJECT, you need to Babysit that smoker. If it should die for several hours, before the brisket IT hits 140 to 150°F, there is a risk of Bacterial growth with a loss of that brisket...JJ


----------

